# Why Was My Venison Roast Mushy?



## smokinga (Jan 4, 2018)

Santa brought me a a new electric smoker, yay! Smoked a 3 1/2 - 4 lb venison roast for New Years Day, yum! Thawed it in fridge for three days, brined it overnight as directed, marinated for about 4 hours in dry rub, used hickory for smoke, use 1/2 cab & 1/2 water in pan, cooked with probe until 135 as directed, removed, it was as pretty as a picture, wrapped and let it sit a while, carved and served, taste was good however the middle tasted mushy, yuck!

What the heck..? Help!?

Thx!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 4, 2018)

You must have been good all year if Santa got you a smoker! What did ya get?

As to the answer to your mushy problem, I cant say. I find it hard to point a finger at the smoker- or any of the other steps in your methods as you state for that matter. Not sure what was in your brine that woul have caused that.. It could very easily have something to with the source/handling of the venison. Give another try with another kind of roast. I think you will likely chalk that one up as an anomaly.


----------



## radio (Jan 4, 2018)

Need more details such as smoker temp it was cooked at and where probe was placed, was roast foiled or other info about how it was cooked.  Has your thermometer you probed the meat with been tested in ice water or boiling water to check accuracy?  The probe should be in the center of the meat, but not against any bone.  
I'm guessing the brine is the main culprit as the center was likely water logged and being cooked at low temps in a smoker could not evaporate the excess moisture.
I never soak venison in water to thaw or brine.  If it was an older Buck that was in rut, I will thaw the meat in milk to draw out some of the gaminess.  Venison should not be overcooked or it will be dry, but it sounds like this needed more time and/or higher temperature


----------



## smokinga (Jan 4, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> You must have been good all year if Santa got you a smoker! What did ya get?
> 
> As to the answer to your mushy problem, I cant say. I find it hard to point a finger at the smoker- or any of the other steps in your methods as you state for that matter. Not sure what was in your brine that woul have caused that.. It could very easily have something to with the source/handling of the venison. Give another try with another kind of roast. I think you will likely chalk that one up as an anomaly.



Thank you for the reply! Well, Santa knows all and still brought me a Masterbuilt. I'm a novice, as if you couldn't tell so we will see where this goes from here. The brine was standard 2 tbls salt per quart of water, pepper, onion, garlic, bay leafs, cayenne, and I think a little oregano and soaked over night. I used to smoke some of the best pork ribs I ever ate in my life on the old charcoal fired one. Consequently I have a little experience, not that one could tell from this roast!
Cheers brother!


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 4, 2018)

Hmm, skippin to the end and not reading a lot, and I do cook venison when I can get one, or my son shoots one.
I wondering, maybe the freeze and then the thaw?.
Maybe over done, what temp and how long a cook?
Maybe the brine
Those are the only things I can think of.

I have a feelin, daveo, aka "The Professor" to me, may figure this out.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2018)

SA, Sounds like it might have still been frozen a bit in the middle when it went in the smoker??


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 4, 2018)

I am not sure of why either, I hunt and we have had the same happen in the past with a few different animals, Once with venison and once with elk. Both cases they were backstraps on the grill not being smoked. But it was only in the backstrap not the rest of the cuts. I have talked and asked people in the past but no definite answers.


----------



## smokinga (Jan 4, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Hmm, skippin to the end and not reading a lot, and I do cook venison when I can get one, or my son shoots one.
> I wondering, maybe the freeze and then the thaw?.
> Maybe over done, what temp and how long a cook?
> Maybe the brine
> ...



Was thawed in the fridge
Trimmed all fat & blue/silver membrane off entire roast prior to going in brine
was taken out of fridge and allow to come to room temp prior to going in the smoke
Came out at 135 degrees, 4 lb roast - not overdone
Please tell me more about the brine...
Thanks!


----------



## smokinga (Jan 4, 2018)

radio said:


> Need more details such as smoker temp it was cooked at and where probe was placed, was roast foiled or other info about how it was cooked.  Has your thermometer you probed the meat with been tested in ice water or boiling water to check accuracy?  The probe should be in the center of the meat, but not against any bone.
> I'm guessing the brine is the main culprit as the center was likely water logged and being cooked at low temps in a smoker could not evaporate the excess moisture.
> I never soak venison in water to thaw or brine.  If it was an older Buck that was in rut, I will thaw the meat in milk to draw out some of the gaminess.  Venison should not be overcooked or it will be dry, but it sounds like this needed more time and/or higher temperature



135 degrees
probe in middle of meat, not touching bone
no foil/wrap, middle grate
Ah ha! probe has note been checked - thank you! I will do that this weekend
Doe - thawed in packaging, no water until put in brine
Not that I know much much regarding this however my hunch is the moisture and not enough time in the heat to off set it...
Much appreciated!


----------



## smokinga (Jan 4, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> I am not sure of why either, I hunt and we have had the same happen in the past with a few different animals, Once with venison and once with elk. Both cases they were backstraps on the grill not being smoked. But it was only in the backstrap not the rest of the cuts. I have talked and asked people in the past but no definite answers.



Such a shame it was a large piece of meat for that to happen with, but thanks for jumping in!


----------



## mowin (Jan 6, 2018)

I've smoked many venison roasts. Most were boneless. However I've never brined any of them. I process my own deer, so I can control the quality of the meat. 

I've never experienced the mushy problem you described.  My guess is the brine, but who knows..


----------



## motownphill (Mar 24, 2019)

smokinga said:


> Santa brought me a a new electric smoker, yay! Smoked a 3 1/2 - 4 lb venison roast for New Years Day, yum! Thawed it in fridge for three days, brined it overnight as directed, marinated for about 4 hours in dry rub, used hickory for smoke, use 1/2 cab & 1/2 water in pan, cooked with probe until 135 as directed, removed, it was as pretty as a picture, wrapped and let it sit a while, carved and served, taste was good however the middle tasted mushy, yuck!
> 
> What the heck..? Help!?
> 
> Thx!


I had the same problem on my last deer with the back straps. I think it was the way I processed it. I rinsed the meat off at my cabin up north and then vacuumed sealed it. I think either it was to wet(i patted it down) or the well water broke the meat down. The feel of the meat is like liver....i cant eat it. Best part of the deer ruined..


----------

